# Emperor Scorpion Broke its leg :(



## Robertson_99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I discovered the other day that my emperor scorpion had somehow broken its leg. He is usually housed communially with a female but the day it happened I had taken them out and they were separated all day. I have kept them separated for now as I'm not sure if she'll do anything when he's injured. Does anyone know if it'll fix itself or if he'll have to make do with 7 legs for the rest of his life? He seems to be walking around okay.

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Tarantula's and scorpions can renew there broken legs (Tarantulas have the exception of Mature males as they tend not to survive next moult as there palps get stuck - Not sure about scorpions) . The broken leg should be repaired with a moult or two. 

For now though, I would suggest you to see if there is any liquid coming out of the wound? If so, get a cotton bud with some flour and dab this onto the liquid.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

how many molts has it had?
if it's an adult, then it will learn to make to with a missing appendage 
if it's only juvie, it will probably partially heal over the coming molts.. put it back in with its mate  it'll be fine either way


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Like Tom said if he's had his last instar they will be no moults left to fix it, but scorps only have partial regeneration regardless at what age they loose a limb sadly whatever has been lost/damaged will only grow back as a smaller stunted form.


----------



## Robertson_99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cheers guys. there's not any liquid as far as I can see, but will look closer tonight.

It's hard to tell for certain how old he is. My female is an inch or two bigger than he is, and he is only 3-4 inches long. I've had him for a year and 3 months now and he's not molted at all, so I was under then impression he was late juvenile early adult.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Do scorps stop moulting at adulthood?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Do scorps stop moulting at adulthood?


Some have a varied number of instars to adulthood but as for moult post adult as far as I've read the only exception is a post adult moult in females i.e they have the max number of instars for their species and sex and behave as normal adults (mate etc) then moult once again before producing a litter, but that (if I have not got it wrong) is very rare.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

it averages at about 7 molts for forest species and about 6 for others


----------

